# What is this and where/how can it be sold



## theatermarye (Feb 8, 2017)

On on Jessica Jeans advice I am posting this here as well as in the picture forum. My Elderly sister lives outside Chicago and is downsizing her home. She sent me a picture of this item that I believe she bought this ages ago. She hasn’t knit in over 50 yrs, and I doubt she ever used this She tells me it’s an antique yarn winder, but I don’t think so. I am trying to figure out what it is, and what resource should I try to contact so I can help her sell it. Thanks for any info you can send my way to enlighten me


----------



## cat_woman (Sep 21, 2014)

Yes, it's a yarn winder. If I remember correctly it's referred to as a spinner yarn winder. It looks like it's in nice shape. Could be worth a fair bit.


----------



## RenegadeJane (Dec 4, 2015)

A squirrel cage swift. Looks very nice! Antique and very useful.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

It looks like a swift for spinners to wind skeins as they spin the yarn. The skeins would then, of course, have to be wound into balls. It looks to be in beautiful shape.




  





A squirrel cage swift *replaces a umbrella or Amish style swift*. ( This is not a Skein Winder) The 2 cages are adjustable so the swift will hold a skein as small as 1 yard all the way up to 2 full yards.

Squirrel-cage swifts are *used in the drying process of wool yarn*. A skein of wool is washed and then placed on a squirrel-cage swift to dry. The user could adjust the reels vertically so as to pull the skein taut. Gravity pulls water towards the bottom of the skein, so it would be rotated on the "cages" several times. 

https://shepherdswoodworking.com/shop/ols/products/squirrel-cage-swift-maple


----------



## theatermarye (Feb 8, 2017)

Thank you all. just after I posted here, JJ had a memory jolt and knew exactly what it was.
Once I had a name I was able to research further. 
This item is located in Countryside, IL somewhere near Chicago I am told. I contacted a nearby LYS who is going to forward the info to their local guild. 
Sadly, it would cost more than anyone is pulling to pay just to ship it so the new owner would have to be someone local who would cash and carry.
Time is short (2 weeks) and the owner is not tech savvy so Craig’s list etc it not any option. 
Worst case scenario, someone buys it as a novelty at the yard sale that is happening after my sister leaves the state.
So if anyone is interested and lives within driving distance pm me. Thanks again everyone. KP new or old is the best resource


----------



## theatermarye (Feb 8, 2017)

The squirrel cage has found a new home with a KP’r who saw the post, collected knitting gadgets, lived 8 minutes away from my sister and was willing to drive to her to cash and carry. As usual KP -regardless if it’s reiteration- has come thru for me. This group of folks is such a valuable resource. I am so glad I am a member. Thank you all


----------

